# 3 Azureus dart frog male or female? Pics



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

There all about 6ish months old ...1





















2



















3


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

6 months ootw is waaaaay too young to tell. people usually can't give an accurate guess on the gender of most PDF's until they are at least ten months old, for some species even longer. try again in another 4-6 months.


----------

